# New swivel fork



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi folks,
I had a little time this morning, and fashioned out this little swivel fork .
It has a curly cherry handle and 1/4 in. steel forks.
I have this setup with gum rubber flatbands, but it easily will accept tubes. I have been out shooting it, and it shoots pretty well.
Tom
BB
aka. bunnybuster
for some reason...the pictures are real big! ???? the same format i always use????? whats up?

This slingshot is SOLD...and on it`s way to Canada.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great fork BB. JT


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice work, bunnybuster!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Tom I wasn't able to view the pictures. Could you please make them bigger!!!!!!!!!!!!!



































JEEZ!!! (Nice work Bud!) Flatband


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Flatband said:


> Hey Tom I wasn't able to view the pictures. Could you please make them bigger!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary,
For some reason, my pictures are coming out really large all of a sudden ?
I dont know why because I have used this same format forever, they work fine on slingshotsusa.
I need to contact Aaron to see whats up with the pictures.
Yea..it kind of makes me upset with giant pictures all of a sudden????
Tom


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Tom,

I am not familiar by looking at the attachment of the band to the metal forks how it is done. I am guessing the black is rubber (latex). But the attachment method is not one I have seen.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I am not familiar by looking at the attachment of the band to the metal forks how it is done. I am guessing the black is rubber (latex). But the attachment method is not one I have seen.


Rayshot
Due to the crappy pictures on this site, it is hard to see what is going on with my forks.
I post pictures everywhere else and they come out fine. Anyway....
This attachment I used , is with shrink tubing..two pieces. It works really well. I use a wet cloth around the rubber before I put the heat to it, so as not to compromise the rubber. On the ends of the forks, I first install 1/2 inches of tubing, and then apply the flatbands and shrink tubing. The latex tubing on the end of the forks, guarantees a non slip attachment. This hookup seems to work very well, and looks clean.
Tom


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

BB, just left click on the thumb nail and then click open and It is not a bad picture.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Wasn't too big when I clicked on it. I'll bet that shoots nice. I like my swivel fork slingshot.


----------

